# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 time spent metrics

## Alex@@

Hi guys,

I'm analyzing my database in order to understand where DB2 spends his time at the system level.
I have not created other user defined service class so I focused only on SYSDEFAULTUSERCLASS service class and I executed the following query:

select * from table(mon_get_service_subclass_details(null,null,n  ull)) as s,
              table(mon_format_xml_times_by_row(s.details))
where (metric_name='TOTAL_RQST_TIME') OR (parent_metric_name='TOTAL_RQST_TIME')

This is my output

TOTAL_RQST_TIME = 570950685
TOTAL_WAIT_TIME =  41349691
TOTAL_COMPUTE_PROC_TIME = 383055
TOTAL_IMPLICIT_COMPILE_PROC_TIME = 1429
TOTAL_RUNSTATS_PROC_TIME = 238724722
TOTAL_REORG_PROC_TIME = 40731
TOTAL_LOAD_PROC_TIME = 178431
TOTAL_SECTION_PROC_TIME = 9682211
TOTAL_COMMIT_PROC_TIME = 44157
TOTAL_ROLLBACK_PROC_TIME = 1226
TOTAL_ROUTINE_USER_CODE_PROC_TIME = 1446833

I expected that TOTAL_WAIT_TIME + TOTAL_*_PROC_TIME = TOTAL_RQST_TIME 

instead the result is different: TOTAL_WAIT_TIME + TOTAL_*_PROC_TIME = 291852486
                                                      TOTAL_RQST_TIME                                             = 570950685     

Can someone explain why there is this difference?

Thanks

----------

